# drum rheostat



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Nevermind, found it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Helmut said:


> Nevermind, found it.


Um.... Congratulations?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Sorry, had a call about a DC vertical bore machine that stopped working. Had no info on the machine, just a schematic in the door.

Traced it out to the rear drum on the rheostat. 

Was looking for help finding parts....


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Helmut said:


> Sorry, had a call about a DC vertical bore machine that stopped working. Had no info on the machine, just a schematic in the door.
> 
> Traced it out to the rear drum on the rheostat.
> 
> Was looking for help finding parts....


What about info on similar machines or function?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Is that used for feed speed control or what ?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

What about the part itself? What info is on it?
Here's a shot in the dark...
http://www.sid-tec.com/index.html


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

frenchelectrican said:


> Is that used for feed speed control or what ?


Yeah, turrit speed


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Bird dog said:


> What about the part itself? What info is on it?
> Here's a shot in the dark...
> http://www.sid-tec.com/index.html


Nothing, no info at all.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

How big the motor itself and what voltage it is wired for ?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

frenchelectrican said:


> How big the motor itself and what voltage it is wired for ?


Don't know for HP for sure. Nameplate reads 30hp? Looks bogger.

DCV 230

I wish I could of found out the specs and wattages for these drums.
It's a King Machine vertical bore, with a white westinghouse DC supply with it.


You can't take the drums apart, to access the resistors inside. Doesn't appear to be serviceable.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Helmut said:


> Don't know for HP for sure. Nameplate reads 30hp? Looks bogger.
> 
> DCV 230
> 
> ...


https://www.bourn-koch.com/oem-repair-parts-service/mill-turn-bore/king/


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Helmut said:


> Don't know for HP for sure. Nameplate reads 30hp? Looks bogger.
> 
> DCV 230
> 
> ...


Unforetally with the drum resistors they are not serviceable at all due they are partally encased in ceramic stuff.

30 HP 230 VDC is not bad size ., 

I know there is couple manufacters can make a modern style resistors but I think AB or GE still making them but I cant confirm it at all due it been few years for that small a size.

Need to control both armture and field or just field control ?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

frenchelectrican said:


> Unforetally with the drum resistors they are not serviceable at all due they are partally encased in ceramic stuff.
> 
> 30 HP 230 VDC is not bad size .,
> 
> ...


Just the field


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Bird dog said:


> https://www.bourn-koch.com/oem-repair-parts-service/mill-turn-bore/king/



Yeah, after a while of searching, that's who I found is the OEM now.

Hence the "nevermind, I found it" post.


Need to wait till tuesday I guess for part info.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When I first started in this trade, if something was variable speed- it was DC. When things jumped pretty much completely to AC VFD's, I was never so thankful. DC speed control definitely has benefits- particularly in low speed torque, but they're a huge maintenance suck.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Contacted OEM, they say electrical parts for this machine are few and far. 
They have no part number, can't give me any specs on it, and emailed me that the prints call it out as a rheostat, complete unit.

I got a felling I may be looking for an aftermarket rheostat somehwere.

Which brings up the question of how to size a similar stat.

Only info I know, 

Machine is 230VDC. It measured from 5-100 ohms on each drum, and they were in series.

Puts me around 5KW, or 3kw each if I can find one.

Sound right, and does anyone know where one can be had?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Helmut said:


> Contacted OEM, they say electrical parts for this machine are few and far.
> They have no part number, can't give me any specs on it, and emailed me that the prints call it out as a rheostat, complete unit.
> 
> I got a felling I may be looking for an aftermarket rheostat somehwere.
> ...


Hey Helmut ., did you get the nameplate on field current reading ? if so can ya post it here so one of us can able dail in the correct size unit.

Just dont quote me wrong but I think Relanice and one other motor manufacter may have field control on hand I will dig up some details little later once I know the specs but I am thinking you may have separated field so I am thinking you have shunt wounded motor in there. 
Correct me if I am wrong on this one.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

frenchelectrican said:


> Hey Helmut ., did you get the nameplate on field current reading ? if so can ya post it here so one of us can able dail in the correct size unit.


No I did not. No nameplate on rheostat at all.




frenchelectrican said:


> Just dont quote me wrong but I think Relanice and one other motor manufacter may have field control on hand I will dig up some details little later once I know the specs but I am thinking you may have separated field so I am thinking you have shunt wounded motor in there.
> Correct me if I am wrong on this one.


You lost me. I am not as well versed on these DC machines as you.


Only have electrical schematic, no other info on machine or parts.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

This is all I have to work with, so far.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Damn, it's sideways again.

Ugh...


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Helmut said:


> View attachment 128812
> 
> 
> This is all I have to work with, so far.


Ok I look at the diagram and I can see couple motors there.

One main one is compound one 

Second one is fixed speed motor

the thrid one is feed motor which I am looking at it now and yes that is shunt motor so pretty easy to get the rheostat for it but I will do little digging to find anything and you want this in manual mode or have it in remote operation ? ( I am pretty sure you want to keep it simple manual rheostat unit )


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

frenchelectrican said:


> Ok I look at the diagram and I can see couple motors there.
> 
> One main one is compound one
> 
> ...


Manual rheostat. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Helmut said:


> Manual rheostat.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Check this link to see if you are instering to see if that suit your needs.,

http://mf-powerresistor.com/rheostat.htm


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

frenchelectrican said:


> Check this link to see if you are instering to see if that suit your needs.,
> 
> http://mf-powerresistor.com/rheostat.htm


Possible, does my thinking make sense?

3kw rating for each tandem drum?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Helmut said:


> Possible, does my thinking make sense?
> 
> 3kw rating for each tandem drum?


3 KW for whole tandem unit but yuh they do have 5 Kw option but I did not read the FPN on what the operating voltage it is set up for. but IMO it should work ok on 240 volts DC motors. 

Pricewise I dont know at the moment but few years back I did change one and it ran about 2000 bucks that was a 2 KW unit for 15 HP feed motor for boiler unit. went to the automatic verison so I rewired the control panel to meet that requirement.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

frenchelectrican said:


> 3 KW for whole tandem unit but yuh they do have 5 Kw option but I did not read the FPN on what the operating voltage it is set up for. but IMO it should work ok on 240 volts DC motors.
> 
> Pricewise I dont know at the moment but few years back I did change one and it ran about 2000 bucks that was a 2 KW unit for 15 HP feed motor for boiler unit. went to the automatic verison so I rewired the control panel to meet that requirement.



Hey frenchman, i found the nameplate off the rheostat:










Do you think I can make this one work?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/General-El...555532?hash=item2c648d7e4c:g:lncAAOxyJ59RG6tN


Closest I can find.

When I measure the one I have, the lowest setting is 29ohms, and the highest they are using is 150 ohms.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Still sideways


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Helmut said:


> Hey frenchman, i found the nameplate off the rheostat:
> 
> 
> View attachment 129018
> ...



Hello Helmut., sorry for short delay and thanks for the message .,

Ok I look at that GE unit and yes it can work but IMO you should wired that unit in parallel due double stacker and if you can read the ohms on both you should able get into the range what you need the most.

Just keep in your mind the higher the ohms the weaker the motor feild connection going ( this part you may want to put some kind of blocking device to prevent any operator going too high of ohms level ) and if not carefull it can result going over the max base limit speed. 

so if you order that unit try experment to see what level work the best.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

frenchelectrican said:


> Hello Helmut., sorry for short delay and thanks for the message .,
> 
> Ok I look at that GE unit and yes it can work but IMO you should wired that unit in parallel due double stacker and if you can read the ohms on both you should able get into the range what you need the most.
> 
> ...



Cheers again, frenchman.

I ordered it. Let you know how I make out.

:smile:


----------

